# Color Settings



## backroomprinter (Apr 9, 2008)

Trying to set up my Epson 1400 printer for sublimation printing.

I received ArTainium ICC profile and instructions for installing and printing from Sawgrass Technologies, however instructions were for PC not Mac (which they acknowledged but said they were similar).

Instructions asked me to change monitor color settings to Adobe Gamma, which is not available on Mac OS X 10.5.2.

I have changed the monitor color settings to just about everything available but the colors in the sublimation print is not correct. Blacks are light, oranges are red or pink, however grays look pretty good.

I have the printer selection for Adobe Photoshop CS3 to:
color handling = Photoshop manages colors
printer profile = Artainium UV+ 1400
rendering intent - Perceptual
with black point compensation checked

Printing from Photoshop Elements 4.0 printer selections:
printer profile = Artainium UV+ 1400

Until this week I only used Photoshop Elements 4.0 and printed to the Epson 1280. Colors were pretty good. I got the new printer because the ink jets on the 1280 were constantly clogging up (well used printer bought refurbished). I've had nothing but problems with this!!!

Any suggestions out there?????


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

I thought the ICC settings were for regular Photoshop not PS Elements. I may be wrong on this, hopefully someone else will jump in soon. 

Carl


----------



## backroomprinter (Apr 9, 2008)

I've worked with PS Elements 3.0 then 4.0 for the last 3 years using the ICC profiles. They've worked great. I just purchased Photoshop CS3 because I was told the color matches were much better. 

I've been in touch with Sawgrass and think the problem may be with one of my cartridges. Nozzle checks look good, but when printing a solid block of color the yellow fades out in places.

And, fyi, they tell me that the monitor settings aren't all that important.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know. My ICC profile would not work as well with elements as it would with PS7. Thought that might your case as well. Good luck.

Carl


----------



## Ramsee1 (Mar 24, 2008)

One of my guys just did this the other day:

EDIT > Assign Profile > ADOBE RGB (1998)
PRINT > Dialogue Box #1 > Color Handling > Photoshop Manages Colors
Printer Profile: ArTanium UV+ C60-RGB
Rendering Intent: Perceptual 
Black Point Compensation : √ 
Click Print: Dialogue Box #2 
Print Settings: Single Weight Matte Paper
Advanced Settings: Print Quality > Super Fine - 1440 dpi
-Flip Horizontal
Printer Color Management > Off ( No Color Adjustment )

Just ignore the dpi if you want to do something different. We were told matte paper is the best choice.


----------

